# help me understand this...



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.vikingyachts.com/models/60C/mainImages/VI600804.jpg



i just dont get it...all of that area gets wet during rough seas, and especially during post-fishing trip washdowns. although that would be an awesome advantage to have a bottom finder on the tower console, that unit they have in the picture definately doesnt look waterproof, if such unit exists...


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is the picture. Best I can figure is it would sure make for a good console cover advertisement. Looks like it is way up there.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Dont get it? Obviously you dont care about being able to pull up bottom (temp too), chartplotter, radar, college football, etc. from the tower. Pretty practical and cool to me!! Rain, spray, etc.are what those covers are made for.


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

That's the same set-up I have. You wipe it down and put the covers on after each trip. the screen and auto-pilot are water proof.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Almost all decent chartplotter/sonar units are water/weatherproof nowadays. Hell Woody we use them on our F-ing kayaks! We wouldn't dare do that if they weren't weatherproof.

I will say that with the glare up top there he will probably have to lean straight over that thing to see anything on the screen, which could also be easily fixed by putting a glare shield behind it.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

no i can totally see the usefullness in it all; 



ya i was also thinking about glare. I just know when we wash the boat, EVERYTHING gets wet. i just wouldnt trust the covers. just looks like a huge warranty disaster waiting to happen


----------

